# Happy 75th Birthday Sonny Chiba!



## Stickgrappler (Jan 24, 2014)

[url]http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/happy-75th-birthday-sonny-chiba.html[/URL]

Posted to site yesterday and didn't get a chance to post here


Happy 75th Bday Sonny Chiba!!



In addition to the 5 vidclips in the tribute post above, posted 3 movies:



Interesting Quentin Tarantino/Pulp Fiction trivia about this movie

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/sonny-chiba-in-karate-kiba-1976-full.html

Karate Kiba aka The Bodyguard


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/sonny-chiba-in-street-fighter-1974-full.html


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/sonny-chibas-return-of-street-fighter.html


Chiba-sama, happy birthday!!​


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Sonny Chiba

Makes me want to go home and watch one of the old Sonny Chiba DVDs I have

Sonny Chiba - IMDB


----------

